# Best performance from RAM



## mananknl (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a Intel P4 2.8 Ghz with  2x512 PC3200  RAM.My mobo is intel 915gav.
Now  i bought the second ram today only.Should i use this ram in dual mode or single mode?Also timings of my previous ram do not match with that of new ram.what should i do? given below r the timings shown by cpu-z.please help

*images5.pictiger.com/thumbs/a3/256ba896bf790537be9ba86630cb30a3.th.jpg 

*images5.pictiger.com/thumbs/78/46ea3b7878cf85c39f4154d5939f6378.th.jpg 

*images5.pictiger.com/thumbs/7b/6679fa63832162166d430def7ba4b87b.th.jpg 

Free Photo Hosting - PicTiger


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 6, 2006)

From the pics it is evident that both the rams belong to 2 different manufacturer. So it is quite obvious that they dont match. AFAIK not much can be done about it.


----------



## mananknl (Dec 6, 2006)

so which mode should i use(single or dual)???


----------



## samrulez (Dec 6, 2006)

Don't run it in Dual Channel...coz the timings don't match....and your ram is not working at 400MHz ...its @320MHz  ...


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 6, 2006)

ya use it in single mode.


----------



## mananknl (Dec 6, 2006)

I shifted to single channel but cpu-z is still showing 160 Mhz 
*images5.pictiger.com/thumbs/9f/ff1c163881e18fd20b059b8d4571349f.th.jpg

Also i benchmarked my memory using Performance Test application nd it showed better performance when i used it in dual channel???


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 6, 2006)

For a Pentium i'd always suggest Dual Channel , even for mismatched modules .. the mobo should be smart enough to detect the ideal latency combination for the modules .. from what i can see u may try the 2.5,4,4,8 for all the modules ..

Also , the strange thing is that the FSB:RAM ratio is 5:4 in default ... it should be 1:1 .. see if u can manually select the RAM freq. from the bios .. if so then set it to ddr400 (i think even Intel Originals will let u do this) ...


----------

